# Death Company Painting Log



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey there fellow heretics, I was starting my death company up last night and figured I'd go ahead and log my progress for you as well as myself. I've been working on my BA chapter completion for awhile and already have 2nd, 3rd, and 4th companies completed, but figured I'd start small and just post the progress on my Death Company.

Ive already primed and cleaned the models up and have just stared painting the first model of my 2nd Company Death Company attachment. 

Here's some pics to get things started:




























They still need to be "tightened" up a little, but since this is a progress thread, I figure everyone already knows that  C&C is always welcomed and appreciated


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I really like the way you do those blood drop jewels. How do you manage that, is it just red to orange and then a dash of white?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea for the most part, I do a 50/50 of blood red and sunburst yellow, add a drop or two of water to thin it out and just layer it on. Then I'll take thinned out skull white and do a quick highlight on it.

* I found a color I've never seen before called wild rider red, it's a pretty good mid tone when doing red.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good so far! Something that bugged me at first was that the red and orange on the shoulder-pad seemed to not blend well into each other.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea it's killing me too, lol. At a distance it looks smooth, but the closer you get to it, the more apparent a lack of blending becomes. I'm going to smooth out some blends and fix some highlights as soon as I'm off work. I wish I could just be obnoxiously rich and sit at home and paint all day!! For now though, it's 5-6 days of work a week


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey I've got 10 hours of classes four days a week, and I'm poor, so that doesn't help at all lol


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha, feelin ya there. I got a fortune cookie that said I was going to be wealthy in the near future like 5 years ago...I feel like I was lied to


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Did it say 'human-lifetime' near future or 'cosmic-scale' near future? Because if it's cosmic scale you're fucked lol


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

They look pretty awesome . I'd be interested to see how this project develops.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol, it didn't specify, I'm sure since they're always "soulful" meanings, it meant cosmic....bastards. Or maybe they meant wealthy in the sense of happiness, friends, blah fuckin blah, lol

Thanks BoK, I'm pretty excited to get home and finish these dudes up!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I am totally going to spruce up my DC with that idea. Have you been only using the older paints or have you gotten into Citadel's new line of colours?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had to start using their new line. When I update the log I will most likely be using old names only because those are the names I know, lol. They have some new colors which are pretty decent, I'm super glad that they started making washes recently instead of using my own home brew, saves a decent amount of time being able to wash right out of the pot. I debated getting into the reaper paints, but since citadel has been upping their paint game, their paints have been getting the job done fantastically.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Really nice clean paintjob, death company/blood angels style models and colour schemes are second only to their ex-bretherin in the eye of terror if you ask me.

I look forward to seeing more, well done!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Purge the unclean! Sorry about that...The doc keeps saying something about "black rage"...obviously doesn't know what he's talking about &#55357;&#56840;

Thanks, definitely glad to hear good feedback about them so far


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

So I made about 30 minutes of progress tonight. One thing led to another and before I knew it, it was 11pm.

Here's a minor update. Tomorrow I will be able to log about 3 - 4 hrs on the squad, so it might be close to finished by tomorrow night....only if my wife...or ADD don't distract me.





































I will definitely have A LOT more progress to post tomorrow. Like always C&C is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

For some reason when the arm is on the model at that angle it doesn't bother me anymore lol Nice Jump pack by the way.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Quick update, just wanted to share the first finished model with everyone. It's such a nice change going from red, red, red, and some more red, to painting black armor 

Here he is in all of his glory, lol




























My next update will be the whole squad finished.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicely done. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Overall looking great - would love to see pics of your other companies as well!

The models not finished until it is based imho however, have you any plans to base them?
Some of the highlights, particularly on the top of the jump pack look a wee bit thick, although this could have been the effect you were going for It could do with tidying up.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, Definitely going to base them. Figuring rocky desert terrain for them. This one will just have some small rocks and sand put on with some PVA and a quick paint. As for the highlights, I've already gone in and tidied them all up, I was just glad with the overall outcome of the model when I took these last pics


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice! smooth and clean painting. You could perhaps blend a little more the highlits (wich are excellent) into the black of the armor with a light wash.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a little teaser pic of my Blood Angels 2nd Company for those of you who want to see one of my other companies that I have. 

On bases are my 6 tactical squads, 2 death company squads, and my 2nd Company Captain Aphael.
In bags I had 2 assault squads, 2 devastator squads, 2 rhinos, and 3 Dreadnoughts.

This pic was taken a few months back. Between the time the photo was taken and now I have about 3/4 of the company with paint on them (various levels of completion). I have progress pictures that I took frequently through the process of building and painting, and I will upload them along with more progress pics for both my death company and 2nd Company. 

..but for now I'll leave you with this 










Progress on the death company will be posted within the next day or so. 

Until next time


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a really well painted death company model. The only thing that irks me is that the highlighting is wery extreme, and I feel it detracts attention from the other details. I know people have different prefferances but I would go with a not so stark highlight.
It still looks beautifull though!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

So I may have gotten side tracked here. My DC is done for the most part, just missing some detail work and basing. I'll post the pics of them when they are 100%.

I've started painting some tactical squads, and I just bought the army painter: red dragon spray...which is AWESOME!!! Here is the test model I just sprayed 20 minutes.










More pics to follow...SOON


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't wait! And that base spray looks great lol


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

interesting log mate nice bit of work from what ive seen look forward to some finished ones


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work. I really like the gems and reds you've done. I'll take some serious inspiration from them. 

Rev


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm very curious to see how that army painter colour looks after a few shades and highlights. There's a store nearby that sells that line and I'm pretty friggin' sick of painting red at this point.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy crap I am horrible at updating. I have been sidetracked with work for the past.....6-7 months :/ I have finally broke free of the 18 hour days and back to a normal schedule. I've actually negotiated 4/10hr days and 3 off, w00t. Anyway, I have started my BA project back up and first item of business is completing my death company. I should have this squad finished 100% in the next day or two and will be posting completed pics.

Sorry for procrastinating everyone, I'm back and the BA project is back in full swing. More to come in the near future.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright guys and gals, my DC squad is for the most part finished, just need to base them, so I'm holding off on pics of them at the moment until they are 100%. 
I entered a vehicle painting comp at my local GW and decided to paint one of my Baal Predators. I started on it last night so I've only got about 2 hours of painting into it (including the base and dry time) not much to look at right now, but tonight and tomorrow I will be spending quite a few hours on it. I'm going to place mini LEDs in the interior so that the detail isn't lost in darkness when the ramp is open. I'll post more progress pics tomorrow evening. Here's what I have so far. Apologies for the work space, I just recently moved to another room in preparation for my daughters arrival into the world


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice start to the Baal, I think it is one of the nicest looking SM tanks GW makes. Are you going the traditional twin linked assault cannon route?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm going to go with the flamestorm and the heavy flamers. Gonna make it a fire breathing beast, lol.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Figured I'd post a couple quick progress pics. The interior is almost 100%, just going to add a couple little things and it'll be complete. 
Stay tuned for more


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright heretics, the interior has been completed and I have been working on the exterior highlights and weathering. I picked up some weathering pigments at a local shop and have been experimenting with the exhaust. These pics show the model VERY WIP so don't judge just yet, lol. I'll have more up tomorrow so you can get a more updated idea on where I'm taking this Baal.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Also here is the completed interior


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Annnnnnnnnd, let there be LIGHT!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

When I see stuff like this I really wish for the old days when I could throw a ton of rep at it. The free hand and little details are brilliant, but I always wondered why people put in so much work on the interior of their tanks. The lights make it all worthwhile. Well done.

A thought though. Would red LEDs be more fitting?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man, I do miss the old rep days, mine all disappeared and shocked the hell out of me after coming back from a hiatus, and I'm sure a lot of other people with theirs, lol. All good though, it's fun to rebuild rep. Get a chance to see what people like and don't like.

I mounted reds and it kind of washed everything out :/ They didn't give the bright, crisp interior exposure like I was looking for with the cool white. I maayyyyy install some anyway when this comp is completed just for display purposes. I think it would be pretty cool to have some red-lit Tanks in my display case. Just gotta figure out a way to wire them all to a single switch on the case itself......I'm getting ahead of myself, gotta FINISH it first, lol.

Thanks again man, it's always nice to get positive feedback on such time consuming efforts. More to come, it's 6am, so I'm getting a nice early start to this project.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

How did I miss this? How?? Fantastic job mate


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Long time no see friend! I see you've been keeping yourself busy! The progress looks fantastic, I really like the lights in that Rhino


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I always wondered why people put in so much work on the interior of their tanks.


Same here, I'm lazy though and glue my access doors shut. Less model to paint that only I would see. 

Looks great though.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

@JAMOB- Thanks, Ive got a few more tricks up my sleeve yet.
@Ddraig Cymry - Thank you, It's been a while man! I have a daughter on the way so my studio was turned into a baby's room -.- Moved into a new studio/office now though. ( good bye guest room)
@iamtheeviltwin - Thanks man, I usually do the same, but now that I've found a way to conceal the wires and all the stuff that go with lighting, I might just start detailing them all, lol.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

4thswasi said:


> I have a daughter on the way so my studio was turned into a baby's room -.- Moved into a new studio/office now though. ( good bye guest room)


Congratulations!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm trying to get as much painting and modeling done as I can before she gets here, lol. Hopefully she has my wife's personality and will be a calm, quiet baby for the most part. If she's like me.....I'm in trouble, haha


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a little progress update. Still getting the base colors put down. This is what happens when I have a day off and no one to hang out with.



More to come soon


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

So I finished up the hand-painting on the top of the vehicle, working on highlights and weathering then I think it'll be done 







Updates coming soon, C&C welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking great so far - stirling work on the freehand and the detailing!

I always paint the interior of my tanks, maybe i should see about getting some lights too. The stern white from the LEDs on the gritty interior looks fantastic :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Astounding freehand painting. +rep!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's gunna be a serious Baal, great work on the freehand. I take it you're magnetizing the side sponsons?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If it were me, I probably would have killed about 8 people by the time that free-hand was done.

Love it.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

4thswasi said:


> This is what happens when I have a day off and no one to hang out with.


This may sound cruel, but can you be forever alone? This is absolutely fantastic mate!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bloody jaw dropping mate, really great work. How are you going to work the turret into the freehand?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent freehanding sir! Will the Storm Raven receive similar treatment?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Mid-session update. Figured since I already had so much freehand on it, might as well add some more!! I've only got the outlines and base colors on right now, my client comes at 5, so I've got about 2 more hours of painting I can get in.

Without further adieu..






@Jacobite - Thanks dude, I'm currently trying to figure that out, lol. This model as well as majority of my army are primarily for display, so I'm trying to figure out how I can mod the turret to show off the freehand work :/ 
@Ddraig Cymry - Thanks man, and of course! I can get some more detailed work in on that bad boy!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> This may sound cruel, but can you be forever alone? This is absolutely fantastic mate!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished up all the hull free handing tonight after work. Here's the completed freehand. Going to weather tomorrow as well as add minor details (bolts, rust, etc.) It's been a long day, here are the fruits of my tedious labors, enjoy 

As always, C&C are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm at an impasse at the moment. I'm not sure what to freehand onto this damn turret!! I was thinking maybe the old school sharks mouth and eye like on old school fighter planes? Is that too orkish though? Suggestions are definitely welcomed by anyone, thanks in advance


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd try to keep it in keeping with the rest of the tank so angely would be good. How about some wings? Or maybe a skull with the ports forming the eyes and gun forming the mouth?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

It's funny that you say that, 10 minutes after I posted that I decided to get it "angely" as you put it, lol. It's getting late here so I'll post some pics tomorrow once I get it finished up.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a quick teaser pic showing what I am doing on the turret. I should be done with the whole vehicle tomorrow and will post pics of the finished product. I'm not going to lie, I had a blast painting this thing, but damn are my eyes and back glad that it's almost finished!!



Finished product pics on my next update


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this done 4th. I'm not surprised you are hurting!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright guys, the moment you and I have been waiting for, the completed Baal Predator! I honestly couldn't tell you how many hours I've put into this thing, I'm just glad my eyes and back can finally rest for a bit, haha. I will continue on with the log and when the comp results come back ill let y'all know how it did. 

I'm curious to hear what you guys think, C&C as always is welcomed and appreciated 


Enjoy!!




**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the weathering, it doesn't obscure too much of that lovely freehand!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man, I was anticipating some heavy weathering, so I left the bottom near the tracks fairly clean of any freehand work  I think I'll finish up my DC squad, then maybe move onto a tact squad or two to get the baal rolling.... See what I did there  

More to come!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy Crap! That's taking freehand to the next level! Very well done mate.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! Lol, many hours went into this thing, hope it does decent at the painting comp, won't be able to submit it until Wednesday when the store opens.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

That's some intricate freehand! Nice work on the whole thing by the way, looks very good.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice...Very NICE indeed!!
Love the freehand!!...love it!!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man, it was a blast painting it. On to the next one


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great work, good luck in the competition. Remember there's a monthly painting comp here on heresy too!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

That might inspire me to actually keep two projects going at once, lol. My local painting comp and the online one, I just hope my back and neck will forgive me, haha.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm kind of confused by the turret (the pattern and the different looking red than the chassis) and that the Baal has a transport area.

Aside from that, amazing job. The freehand work is, as everyone else has commented, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

The turret pattern just kinda happened when I was staring at it trying to get it done and look fancy/angely at the same time. As for the color not really sure why it looks different, I based the whole model in one batch with dragon red spray from army painter, maybe an illusion? 
As for the transport, I'm considering it an entry for the driver and gunner, maybe a place for the gunner to play on his iphone while not through the hatch, lol. It's a painting comp and I figured why not paint everything


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

hahaha those points: entirely just feedback giving you something other than 'OMFG that's AMAZEBALLS'. Maybe it's just the picture that makes the turret look like a different shade of red, maybe it just looks brighter because there's so much excellent muddiness/freehand to the chassis. The pattern of freehand on the turret just looks kinda...at odds with the 40k universe in my mind. Specially after seeing the chalice/wing that you did on the top of the chassis.

...and if you think ipods are cool (and by cool I mean that they take up every moment of people's spare eye time) now just WAIT until the 41st millennium.



Andriods will have taken over by then anyway :wink:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Hahahaha, I definitely appreciate feedback in general. Thought you'd like those points though, haha. I was debating doing wings or more scrollwork on the turret, but I couldn't decide what to do, so I went with good ol' fashioned swirly lines, lol. We have a couple people at my FLGS that strictly airbrush, so I wanted to shove some free handing in their faces, lol.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

It was suggested to me by my FLGS owner, that I should think about entering armies on parade. I've never even thought about giving it a go, I'd definitely invest more time and thought into the painting and modeling of my minis, which will work out perfect for my display models. 


Might be time to make me a display board!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Should defs consider it! It'd be pretty interesting to see what you come up with. Any ideas yet? The inside of a BA hanger would be very cool!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm still working on possible ideas and layouts for it. I want to do something pretty intense, lighting, dramatic poses, etc. I was thinking about ruins or a destroyed city scene. The hanger bay is a good idea, I'll have to draw a couple out and see which flows better. I'm pretty excited to start designing it though.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright heretics, with the holidays out of the way, it's back to the harsh war torn world of 40k for me. First off, the results are in! The winner is...drum roll please!.....
.........
........
........
..........
..my Baal Predator!

Took first place  Here's a pic of the lovely little trophy I acquired for all my time and effort .




With that out of the way, on to the next one. I'm starting a basic 10 man tact squad to get in the swing of batch painting some troops. I've been starting to do commission work as I lately, and wanted to get in batch paint mode. Here's a pic of them primed and base coated. Washes, highlights, and details tomorrow. I'm hoping to finish these guys up in a day or two...I want to see how long it takes me to paint a basic army to display quality.

Annnnnd we're off!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats on the win, very well deserved! Looking forward to see what you will do with that squad.


----------



## DietOfLiquor (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the work~!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Annnnnd I'm back. Quick update. I've just recently picked up commission painting and it has had my work table slammed for the past few weeks, haven't been able to make any progress on my personal army as of late. I am going to be posting some pics of my assault squads later on tonight after I get my photo box set up.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic work. Post more.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

ALRIGHT... new computer, new workshop, new commission 

I've been extremely busy the past few weeks with the commissions that are starting to pour in..and I LOVE it. With this first post I will post some of the works I have been doing. 

Let's start with some Orks on Bikes


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Now let's move onto the REALLY fun model 

Ork Warboss on Bike


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a Blood Angels 10 man tact squad


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll get pics of the other projects I've completed up soon, but for the time being..I'll leave you all with this 

More progress pics soon...going to have this done and based by the 19th of this month.




*****Going to make a separate thread for this model*****


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm working on the above project mainly, but in between washes and what soaks I've been working on an ultramarine devastator centurion squad for a new client. Here's a couple of quick progress pics.







Oh and here are the 48 fire warriors that are mounted inside the project above this post.

Still need to edge them and add some freehand to their shoulders, but done for the most part 




More to come soon. 

Also I'm making a separate thread/project log for the manta.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw this the other night and can't remember why i didn't comment. I think the awe of looking through all the manta parts just made me lose my train of though.

Very nice work on the centurion and i will be following your progress on that huge frickin spaceship with interest :victory:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorgeous man...


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm back to the table and figured I'd paint this guy up after dinner. 

Death Company Dreadnought with magna grapple and blood talons. He didn't take as long as I thought he would, and I have to say, I LOVE painting black armor. Soooooo much faster, haha.

Hopefully the client enjoys him as much as I enjoyed painting him. 

Next up, Imperial Knight awesomeness.

Here he is:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Even after that Manta, I'm really impressed. Can't wait to see the Knight


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorgeous mate, just gorgeous. I'm a tad bit jealous


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn you! Really didn't want to drag my BA out again but you've bloody well inspired/shamed me into it!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

This will definitely inspire the daughter who's working on her BA army which includes the Death Company lot... Good work done here, mate!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It's always great to hear that a model has inspired someone  

I've just acquired a rather large Warriors of Chaos army. I'm still not sure if I want to keep it or paint and sell it. I'm sure once I paint it I will be leaning more towards keeping it, but as of right now I am unsure. I'll post some pics of it up in a bit.

I've put a hold on the imp knight, only because the client is buying 4 more and I figured I would paint them all in one batch. Instead of starting those right now, I'm going to start a Fire Raptor  I'm painting it with noise marine colors, well, the colors of the noise marine champion in the new dex. Anywho, I'll get some pics up shortly.

Thanks again guys. Love getting positive feedback.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

So figured I'd start with a quick pic of the warriors of chaos army I just got. Going to do them undivided so I can have all sorts of fun painting different banners and such 


Next post will be of the Fire Raptor, and some progression pics of it.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Update time! So I've started on the fire raptor gunship and relic contemptor dreadnought. All the pieces have been cut out and laid out for inventory of the models. I like to make sure it's all there before I start throwing then together, lol. I'm pleasantly surprised with both models. There are a few warped pieces on the fire raptor (to be expected and it's a quick fix), but absolutely no air bubbles or flaws in the actual models 

Here are some pics of the fire raptor and a quick one of the contempor dread. I'll have another update for y'all this evening sometime one I get them cleaned, trimmed, partially built, and possibly primed/based. 

Enjoy!





Threw a in quick pic that includes the sprue pile, AKA new terrain bits



And the laid out relic contemptor dread. The client wants blood talons after seeing the DC dread I just completed.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Update time  

Figured I'd post some pics of the progress on the fire raptor. Still have a bunch of freehand to add, but thought I'd share what I have done so far. It's going to be for the noise marines flawless hosts. I did a NMM pinkish purple. I finally started to get a grasp of the colors and reflections towards the end of it, but I think it came out pretty decent. 

Anyway, here are the pics, enjoy  More to come soon!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

That Sir is sweet!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry for the break in updates. It's been a hectic past couple of weeks. I was down for a week with a stomach virus, but things are finally back in full swing.

Here are some pics of the completed Relic Contemptor Dread. I'll be posting pics of the finished fire raptor next. 

More to come soon.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Quick couple of teaser pics of the Sanguinor and the Sanguinary Guard to go with him. I'll have more pics of them up later today along with my current and upcoming projects.

The last pic is something that I've been wanting to paint for a while now and I finally get the chance. The client wants display quality, so this should be fun


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are the completed pics of the fire raptor as well. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out and the client was thoroughly pleased with it. 

More to come soon


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a sexy birdy!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol, glad you like it. Definitely one of the more "fun" paint jobs.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Update time 

I'm currently working on an eldar battle force box, and I'm doing Saim-hann. I'm painting them up for fun little paint competition that myself and the manager for the store are hosting/judging. We are calling it the "Iron Painter Competition". We are giving everyone 2 days including today to completely finish a battle force box. The armies need to be finished by 4pm on monday, then the judging will begin. 

Anyway, here are the pics of what I started today, tomorrow I will finish the bulk of the box, just figured ido post what I got done after dinner tonight.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Quick update on the eldar project. Starting the Dire Avengers** right now. Nice change from red, lol. 

Update coming soon.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice V, what have you used to mask the red? Just normal masking tape?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

What's up man? Long time no talk! Yea I just used normal blue painters tape for them.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very nice looking bikes there man - Have a cookie :good:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks brotha. 

On to the next one. Finished up the Iron Painter Challenge, and only ONE other person was able to complete their battle force. Everyone gave it a solid attempt though, so all in all it was a good event. We gave the winner an ork battle force which my business partner painted for the event.

Here are some quick pics of my finished eldar force and a quick pic of what I'm currently working on, 5 man GK terminator squad.

Sorry for the poor photos, I'll get everything set up and photographed properly in the morning.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are some pics of the 5 man GK terminator squad I just finished up a couple days ago.

Moving on to the next one, a frostheart phoenix and a vindicare assassin.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Worked on the Frostheart Phoenix today and got a couple other independent characters prepped and ready to rock n roll for tomorrow mornings' paint session.

Here are a few progress pics of the magnetized rider and the current stage of the frostheart. 

Update coming soon.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The phoenix looks fantastic mate, amazing depth in those blues :victory:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man, it's a nice change from reds, lol


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I'm kinda sad that the Blood Angels stopped, but this stuff is awesome!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished this guy up earlier, figured I'd get some pics of him up. I'm waiting on my vallejo liquid gold to come in before I continue on with the frostheart. It's just such an awesome paint, I don't want to use anything else, lol.

Anyway, here are the pics of this gnarly ass dude.

On to the next one.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> Well, I'm kinda sad that the Blood Angels stopped, but this stuff is awesome!



Yea my army has been put on suspension for the time being  I have a couple clients that are BA players, so I get to paint some Blood Angely goodness every now and then


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

My liquid gold came in the mail this morning, by this time tomorrow I should have the Phoenix done, complete with his magnetized rider, as well as a project I'm going to start for the June painting deathmatch. 

Pics coming soon


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I've been really busy as of late and haven't had the chance to post any pics or updates. The frostheart phoenix is completed and I knocked out a couple other independent characters since my last post.

I just picked up a new commission and I'm going to be painting a Bretonnian army within the next week or so. Definitely excited to get started on them. I'll get some pics of everything up in the next few days. I'm having my wisdom teeth extracted today, so I'll probably be out for the count for the remainder of the day today.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

great stuff over all...well done..keep up the good work


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Finally getting around to posting pics of the Frostheart Phoenix. I've been insanely busy as of late. My family is in town and I haven't been able to sit down and get some painting done. I did however manage to get some pictures taken. I'm starting up a Bretonnian army and another imperial knight within the next couple days once the fam is gone. 

Anyway, here are the pics of the frostheart. Enjoy


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the transitions, is that done with an airbrush?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man. Yea, airbrush and some good ol fashioned brush work and washes


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey heretics, long time no post. Crazy busy with work and commissions as of late. 

Here is a recent commission I did. I've done a little more to him since these pics, but figured these were good enough, lol. Eno  

Up next are 2 revenant titans and the bug bad phantom titan.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Working on a LotD squad at the moment. These are really fun to paint. I've wanted to start a Damned army for a long time now, these are just making me want to even more, lol.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Damn, those are some _nice_ transitions you got on those flames - Nice work! :good:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man. I've been wanting to paint of LotD for a long time, these were really fun. 

Here are some pics of a Salamander Sergeant I just finished up. He was quick and easy. First time painting Salamanders.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Painted up a miniature for a new up and coming company called Low Life Miniatures. This guy was super fun to paint. He's a mutated twinkie beast in a post-apocalyptic world...annnnnd he's got a flaming hammer with a pig in it  Anyway, here's what I did with him. I made the "Nuke Cola" 2 liter out of a paintbrush cap. Not much a lighter and a sculpting tool can't do, lol.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

A mutated twinkie with a pig hammer. Friggin' awesome model (an of course, an awesome paint job)!!!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Right!!! I'm really excited to get a chance to paint the rest of their model line. Fingers crossed that I get the gig with these guys.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Well it's been a loooooong time since I posted actual death company models in my "Death Company project log" I figured it's time that I put out some DC models. Here are some WIP pics of 30 death company tact marines. Plus 1 independent character. I'm going to finish these up pretty quick. More to come soon.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Mortarion WIP. Should be done by lunch.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished Mortarion. Almost done with Vulkan, I'll try and get pics up as soon as I find is him.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are some Robotech models I just painted up for Palladium Books.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Just finished up Vulkan. Time for more Death Company.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Optimus Prime Imperial Knight. I've done Rodimus and now Optimus for this client. He's got another one coming my way this upcoming week. Should be fun.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow some amazing painting going on in this thread, thanks for sharing your work! Was going to ask about the DC and for more pics of those guys finished if possible. On your original DC model your highlights were quite extreme and thick as the guys mentioned, on the Dread they were great - what colour highlight were you using? It looked lighter than the standard codex grey.
Keep up the high standards, it ace to view!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree, i've just been going through the thread from the beginning and there is some absolutely fantastic work throughout.
As a new painter myself, there is plenty of inspirational work and ideas here.Thanks for sharing.


----------

